# Cheep 17 hmr questions



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking at getting a 17 hmr just for fun and maybe some small game every once and a wile.

Does anyone on here have the mossberg 817, savage 93r17, marlin 917 or any other cheep model I am overlooking?

What do you like or dislike about them?

I was just about sold on the mossberg 817 tell I read some bad reviews. I think for the price I could deal with miss feeding of hollow points though, then again maybe I should wait until the 17 wsm is out.

Thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with a gun that had feed issues, as you know it'll jamb when you least want it to. Save a little more and buy a better quality.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a heavy barrel Savage and it's crazy accurate With the Accu-Trigger, the Savage has an edge over other bargain brands. Mine's not fussy at all, either.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with don. Are you set on rim fire and what's your top dollar? If you shop online at all check out budsgunshop.com they typically have decent deals and are typically priced lower than most with free shipping you just have to have an FFL transfer it to you which is usually around 25 bucks


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought the Savage 93r17 about a month ago. Haven't gotten to shoot it, but a few times. Bought it for a fox and raccoon setup. Rather than my .22-250 that would pretty much destroy the fur.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the Savage 9317. It's one heck of an accurate little gun. I bought the heavy barrel and it's tough to beat. Barrel doesn't even hardly heat up. Sub MOA with the Hornady ammo run through it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought my 11 year old daughter a Savage 93 a few years ago, no problems with it...great gun...


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow thanks for the reviews guys. I did not expected it to be that overwhelmingly savage. I guess I know were I am looking now.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's hard to beat a Savage of any caliber for the price. I didn't have the 17 I had the WMR and it was deadly accurate and consistant. I also have one in LR and M2. I love them all 

I did just trade my heavy barrel 93 for a Marlin 25M. So much lighter and open sights are the bonus.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> It's hard to beat a Savage of any caliber for the price. I didn't have the 17 I had the WMR and it was deadly accurate and consistant. I also have one in LR and M2. I love them all :biggrin:
> 
> I did just trade my heavy barrel 93 for a Marlin 25M. So much lighter and open sights are the bonus.


Definitely, don't rule out Marlin rimfires--although they're usually higher-priced than the Savage...Love my Marlins!!! :teeth:


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Only .17hmr I've shot was a Henry and boy did I like it. I know many prefer bolt vs. lever but I've had my eye on one of them for quite a while.


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

i got a 93 r 17 its killed alot of squirrels and groundhogs and a few rabbits


----------



## WVarmint (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a Marlin and love it..... With the Sweet 17 scope it awesome.....


----------

